# new life ,new starting



## jason zeng (Sep 18, 2012)

hi ,mates 

i'm a chinese and living in shanghai now. As my wife is australian citizen and we have married many years, I got the 100 visa last year. Now I will settle in australia next week .
In china, I worked for SAP China and Hp China many years as SAP technical consultant. but now, i'm not sure i can get a professional job in australia. maybe the language is the biggest challenge for me.
is there anyone has the same situation ?


----------



## nirmaljayakody (Aug 5, 2012)

*Hope this is helpful*

Hi Jason,
This is not a question to ask since there are so many ways to improve your English. Start speaking in English with your wife, since she is an Australian. Until you jump to the water, you won't learn to swim. Speaking English, especially, is like that.

As an answer to the question;
As it looks like, your English can't be that bad, because, you've been married to an Australian for many years as you say. So, look for job in seek website, you will find plenty depending on the location state you are planning to stay. Until you find a professional job as you call it, try doing an odd job. this just a suggesting. decision is up to you. I'm sure your wife can help you out with until you climb the ladder once you are in Aussie.

Cheers!


----------



## jason zeng (Sep 18, 2012)

nirmaljayakody said:


> Hi Jason,
> This is not a question to ask since there are so many ways to improve your English. Start speaking in English with your wife, since she is an Australian. Until you jump to the water, you won't learn to swim. Speaking English, especially, is like that.
> 
> As an answer to the question;
> ...


thank you so much &#8230;&#8230;

I'm onboard sydney now .improving language is first job 

actually i'm not so urgent to look for job, there are too many things to do.

anyway, thanks again.


----------



## nirmaljayakody (Aug 5, 2012)

No worries mate...
Good luck with your first kob..;p


----------



## nirmaljayakody (Aug 5, 2012)

* Good luck with your first job


----------



## IT Analyst (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi,I'm from Shanghai,but settles in UK currently.I've recently obtained the 175.How do you finding life in Sydney?


----------

